# Samick Squall bow report



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice looking bow!
Steve


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the write up.
The Sqaull is one of Samick's new generation bows,we can thank Tradtech for that.
Nice looking riser,much better than past Samicks that's for sure.
The milky white look to the limbs is the same on my Samick TT Carbonwoods,not a look I like much myself,but not an issue either.
How's the noise level ??,,other Samick take downs I've seen have responded well to thread tape on the limb bolts.
Finaly,,welcome to the club,you should get years of use from this bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Jack - I felt like it was pretty quiet but then a friend who actually knows what he is doing borrowed it and made a flemish string that he felt was better sized for the bow and after that it's even quieter.

I think I have contracted _newbowitis _ :embara: so I'll probably sell it and get a LH longbow - there is trad shoot at my local club this weekend and with vendors there, I hope to 'test drive' a few then.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ks_kiwi said:


> The finish on the wood all around is excellent (or seems so to me) but on the limbs the varnish (?) appears a little milky except out on the tips -


That is a classic case of blushing!


It is most common with fast drying nitrocellulose lacquers and shellac. (But can happen with any fast drying finish.)

Blushing occurs when the humidity is high either in the finish (most finishes are hydroscopic and absorb moisture form the air if not stored properly or for too long.) I could also be hunidity or temperature in the finishing room, or the moisture level of the wood itself. 

It can be alleviated during finishing by the addition of ******ants to slow the cure of the finish. But that would make production time longer as the finish will stay softer longer and thus delay the product from shipping right away. 

If the haze isn't too deep in the finish(and yours isn't), you may be able to remove it with No. 0000 steel wool and oil or by reamalgamating the finish with a product like "Blush Eraser". Basically it softens the finish enoughto allow the trapped moisture to escape... Deep-set blushing can be eliminated only by refinishing.


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

pretty bow


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Let me preface this by saying 'I am the least qualified person I know to report on anything traditional'.


If only every opinion posted here were so honest........

Nice looking bow, and thanks for the report. Samick seems to be getting their act together--I had a Red Stag one-piece in the shop recently and it looked good, felt pretty good, and scaled the same as yours (marked 40#, scaled 43# on my digital scale).

Chad


----------



## gugus (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice one! I just bought one, just more clear than your. 
Don't know if they're different models or just fancy: 
http://www.archeryshop.biz/images/hunting_squall.jpg

Or, maybe, mine is Europe market version and your is U.s.a. 

Wich arrows do you use on it? I've just start the long long research for the best fit ... 
40# too
I've made a session with 5\16, 29'', 100gr of bullet for an overall weight of 416grains. Wood (Cedar) , Rosecity, the 40lib and more selection. (((Did'nt check the spine though :doh: )


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice bow! There were several samick sold at our local archery store and man they are surely great bow for the money. I was quite ready to pick up a stingray, a very nice one piece recurve, this should be fun go along with my longbow.

Edmond


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice bow..enjoy.


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Trigun said:


> Very nice bow! There were several samick sold at our local archery store and man they are surely great bow for the money. I was quite ready to pick up a stingray, a very nice one piece recurve, this should be fun go along with my longbow.
> 
> Edmond


Samick makes great bows. My stingray is my favorite recurve. Fast and quiet.


----------

